# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programim ne PHP!

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje te nderuar Forumista!

Une kam nje projekt per ndertimin e nje grupi shoqeror,ne Shqiperi, ne Tr. Ku secili anetar mund te krijoje nje blog per veten e tij, te bej upload foto, te shkembejne sms me anetaret, te kete forum, pyetje pergjigje, kjo eshte pak a shume. 

Por duke qene se nuk kam shume eksperience, doja disa mendime nga ana juaj si eksperta.

Pyetjet qe dua te parashtroj per te marre parasysh ne ndertimin e faqes:

1- Cilat jane gjerat kryesore qe duhet te di?
2- Cfare aplikacionesh dua te perdor?
3- Do ishte me mire programim direkt me php, apo te perdor scripte?
4- Mbrojtja e faqes?

Nuk e di cduhet te di tjeter?
Po scripte, falas ku mund te gjej?

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Pershendetje te nderuar Forumista!
> ...
> 
> 1- Cilat jane gjerat kryesore qe duhet te di?
> 2- Cfare aplikacionesh dua te perdor?
> 3- Do ishte me mire programim direkt me php, apo te perdor scripte?
> 4- Mbrojtja e faqes?
> 
> Nuk e di cduhet te di tjeter?
> Po scripte, falas ku mund te gjej?


1. Web dizajn, SQL, Shkruarje te skripteve, konfigurim te web serverit
2. Appache ose IIS, MS SQL ose MySQL ose PostgressSQL, editor per scripte
3. php eshte script
4. Elaboro pakez me shum

komuniteti i php eshte perplot me scripte falas

----------

